

My Bash and Vim setups - swaroop
http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/bash-vim-setup/

======
bradleyland
"I find it surprising on how little time coders spend on their development
environment (the “dev env”)."

That's funny. I've always suspected that "tweaking my dev environment" was the
#2 time suck on every developers' list. #1 always being "checking
[HN|reddit|RSS reader] for updates".

~~~
swaroop
That is probably true for the HN-reading crowd. I was referring to the
remainder majority :-)

